# P.E.T. type profile (psychological types)



## StoneMoon (Dec 23, 2013)

nichya said:


> I think keys2cognition works fairly well, for me at least.


Thanks, I tried it! Didn't work much better for me though. :/ Ni got lowest score... I found the statements for it untrue. The test figured I was ESFJ! (Though I still got ridiculously high Te again... I always try to answer with the first gut instinct but maybe It's still just me understanding the statements too broadly.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Te - 16
Ti - 18
Fe - 10
*Fi - 22*

Se - 10
Si - 15
Ne - 12
*Ni - 19*

I often score higher on the introverted functions. The extroverted functions never seem to stand out, even to other people from questionnaires . my ideas are naturally more expansive which is perhaps more Ne>Ni. Anyway I liked this function test, it's the closest to my type so far.


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

Well these are strange results:

Te - 20
Se - 17
Ti - 13
Fi - 12
Ne - 11
Ni/Si - 10
Fe - 3

See this is why cognitive functions tests are bullshit. And I'm sure if I took the test next week the results would be totally different.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

ENTPness said:


> Well these are strange results:
> 
> Te - 20
> Se - 17
> ...


While I certainly agree that the cognitive tests are generally inconclusive, why would your results change if the questions are the same? I'm wondering if this kind of issue is a reflection of a poor test or a gap in self understanding or something else.


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

PaladinX said:


> While I certainly agree that the cognitive tests are generally inconclusive, why would your results change if the questions are the same? I'm wondering if this kind of issue is a reflection of a poor test or a gap in self understanding or something else.


It's reflective of the fact that the questions are extremely vague, many are tough to answer, and how I answer would depend entirely on the mood I am in while taking it. As with all functions tests. I've gotten everything from INTP to ESFJ (well maybe not ESFJ, can't remember), you name it. Pretty sure I've gotten every possible result with these things.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

ENTPness said:


> Neither. It's reflective on the fact that the questions are extremely vague, many are tough to answer, and how I answer would depend entirely on the mood I am in while taking it. As with all functions tests. I've gotten everything from INTP to ESFJ (well maybe not ESFJ, can't remember), you name it. Pretty sure I've gotten every possible result with these things.


How is that any different from the mypersonality.info test?


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Ni=14
Ti,Te,Ne,Se=9
Fe=8
Fi,Si=6

Despite the results, I am still know I am an Ne dom. I really don't trust any test, but it was a fun way to kill some time.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Te -16
Ne -14
Si/Se - 12
Fi/Fe - 8


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

*The P.E.T. Type Profile* _____________________________________
(Name)

Judgmental Nature *Extraverted thinking:   18 points *​Introverted thinking:   23 points​























Extraverted feeling:  5 points ​*Introverted feeling:* * 22 points*​  










  Extraverted sensing:  11 points ​Introverted sensing:  16 points​























Extraverted intuition:  16 points ​Introverted intuition:  19 points ​Perceptive Nature  

Your Dominant function is: Your Secondary function is:


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

PaladinX said:


> How is that any different from the mypersonality.info test?


I haven't gotten every possible result on that one.

Also note that I just took a different functions test again, the keys2cognition one, and that one did type me as ENTP this time, with Fe my third most used and "good" function despite seeming practically nonexistent on this test. Te was also very low despite being the highest one here. So yeah, all pretty subjective, all depends on how you define these vague concepts we call "functions."


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

Hmm, got high in both Ti and Fi:

Te: 12
Ti: 19
Fe: 8
Fi 20
Se: 12
Si: 9
Ne:5
Ni: 7

Ti is surprisingly high and Ne/Ni surprisingly low


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

Te: 14
_Ti: 17_
Fe: 10
*Fi: 19*
Se: 4
_Si: 16_
Ne: 8
*Ni: 21*

lolwuttermelon?

Some of the questions here, at least for me, cause some confusion between Fi, Ni and Ti. All three of these functions tend to be pretty stubborn, right? Like, look at "I can become separated from others because of my ideas." Fi can relate, Ni can relate, Ti can relate, and even Si can relate. But oh well. It's harder to manipulate the answers to get the functions you want, and I guess that's a good thing. LOL


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

Ti: 16
Ni: 14
Fe: 13
Fi/Te: 10
Ne: 6
Si: 5
Se: 4

o.o

"I pretend to be nice to people so that they don’t bother me while I am thinking."
"I like to be left in peace to think about ideas."
"I get along with everybody."
"I daydream a lot."

I think most of the ones I chose "YES" or "yes" for had more to do with being a Nine and an introvert than functions.


----------

